# JSF-Komponente, in der man ein Klassen-Diagram erstellen kann



## JuVman5KL (27. Apr 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne für eine Anwendung dem_der Benutzer_in die Möglichkeit bieten, im System zu verarbeitende Daten beliebig zu klassieren. Diese Klassen sind dann als Daten zu verstehen und von den Klassen der objektorient (in Java) programmierten Anwendung zu unterscheiden - ich nenne sie trotzdem Klassen, weil der Prozess des Strukturierens von Eigenschaften und Beziehungen derselbe wie für die Klassen eines Java-Programs ist. Konkret geht es um den Anwendungsfall, dass ein_e Verkäufer_in sein_ihr Produkt möglichst genau beschreiben und dabei auf von anderen Benutzer_innen erstellten Kriterien zurückgreifen können soll.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wie man bei der Programmierung auf soviel wie möglich bestehenden Code zurückgreifen kann?

Beste Grüße,
Kalle


----------

